# La Raggi dà buca a Malagò e dice no alle olimpiadi di Roma 2024.



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Sindaco di Roma,, Virginia Raggi, dopo non essersi presentata all'incontro con Malagò, ha annunciato che Roma non ospiterà le Olimpiadi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"E' da irresponsabili dire di sì a questa candidatura. Non abbiamo mai cambiato idea, anzi. L'abbiamo rafforzata".


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

coerente coi suoi elettori...


----------



## juventino (21 Settembre 2016)

Non mi è piaciuto il no categorico alle Olimpiadi, ma personalmente trovo che da ambo le parti si siano raggiunti livelli di bassezza incredibili. Da un lato la Raggi (su ordine di Beppe il fuhrer?) che fa queste figuracce gratuite e che ancora non ha una giunta mentre dall'altro l'imbarazzante comitato organizzatore con loschi magnacci come Monnezzemolo e Caltagirone che adesso rinfaccia i soldi persi per gli investimenti preliminari; ma razza di *******, cosa deve importare al sindaco se voi avete messo dei soldi ancor prima di sapere se Roma si sarebbe manco candidata?


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Incredibile il fatto che non si sia presentata all'incontro. Davvero incredibile.

E' un sindaco, santo cielo.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile il fatto che non si sia presentata all'incontro. Davvero incredibile.
> 
> E' un sindaco, santo cielo.



Certo...non ha nemmeno avvisato quella maleducata.....la stampa getta fango a spruzzo..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2016)

Comunque ho letto che è stato avvisato e di pazientare ancora un attimo e aspettare, ma ha preferito andarsene perché si è sentito offeso.

All'epoca di Monti aspettò *2 ore* invece e non fece bah...


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Roma,, Virginia Raggi, dopo non essersi presentata all'incontro con Malagò, ha annunciato che Roma non ospiterà le Olimpiadi. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"E' da irresponsabili dire di sì a questa candidatura. Non abbiamo mai cambiato idea, anzi. L'abbiamo rafforzata".



sempre detto, meglio un furbo capace, che un onesto scemo


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che è stato avvisato e di pazientare ancora un attimo e aspettare, ma ha preferito andarsene perché si è sentito offeso.
> 
> All'epoca di Monti aspettò *2 ore* invece e non fece bah...



Come ho detto dall'altra parte..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> sempre detto, meglio un furbo capace, che un onesto scemo



Peccato che noi è 30 anni che avevamo furbi incapaci...proprio il mix perfetto..


----------



## davoreb (21 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che è stato avvisato e di pazientare ancora un attimo e aspettare, ma ha preferito andarsene perché si è sentito offeso.
> 
> All'epoca di Monti aspettò *2 ore* invece e non fece bah...



Vabbè dai qua si cerca di difendere l'indifendibile, questa arriva tardi più di 30 minuti ad un incontro professionale senza avvisare prima è totale mancanza di professionalità e sembra che non fosse neanche raggiungibile.

Cioè se io sono in ritardo più di 5 minuti con un mio cliente o fornitore chiamo sempre molto prima per avvisare.

Chissenefrega se sono PD, FI, M5S o LEGA, io esigo professionalità da tutti loro e questa mi sembra una roba ridicola... un sindaco da buca ad un appuntamento al presidente del CONI?????? mica sono fidanzatini dai su!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai qua si cerca di difendere l'indifendibile, questa arriva tardi più di 30 minuti ad un incontro professionale senza avvisare prima è totale mancanza di professionalità e sembra che non fosse neanche raggiungibile.
> 
> Cioè se io sono in ritardo più di 5 minuti con un mio cliente o fornitore chiamo sempre molto prima per avvisare.
> 
> Chissenefrega se sono PD, FI, M5S o LEGA, io esigo professionalità da tutti loro e questa mi sembra una roba ridicola... un sindaco da buca ad un appuntamento al presidente del CONI?????? mica sono fidanzatini dai su!



Hai letto quello che ho scritto? C'è proprio scritto che ha avvisato. 
Non ha dato buca, è lui che se ne è andato perché non ha voluto aspettare.

Lo riscrivo, perché quando Monti l'ha fatto aspettare *2 ore *(sempre per le olimpiadi) ha aspettato e non è volata una mosca?


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Settembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai qua si cerca di difendere l'indifendibile, questa arriva tardi più di 30 minuti ad un incontro professionale senza avvisare prima è totale mancanza di professionalità e sembra che non fosse neanche raggiungibile.
> 
> Cioè se io sono in ritardo più di 5 minuti con un mio cliente o fornitore chiamo sempre molto prima per avvisare.
> 
> Chissenefrega se sono PD, FI, M5S o LEGA, io esigo professionalità da tutti loro e questa mi sembra una roba ridicola... un sindaco da buca ad un appuntamento al presidente del CONI?????? mica sono fidanzatini dai su!



Quoto in toto. Tra l'altro sta parlando adesso Malagò. E ha detto che dopo 37 minuti di attesa, alle 15.07, ha ritenuto sensato andarsene in quanto alle 15.30 era prevista la conferenza stampa della Raggi, e non avrebbe avuto senso fare un incontro di quindici minuti. Quindi a tutti quelli che dicono "e ma monti venne aspettato per due ore". In questa situazione non c'entra nulla. Aspettare altro tempo era totalmente inutile. E rimango allibito dalla mancanza totale di professionalità in questa situazione. Malagò ha ripetuto più volte di chiedere dove fosse il sindaco e gli veniva risposto "sta arrivando". Gli è stato detto che aveva un incontro con Del Rio, quando l'incontro è finito alle 13.15, più di un'ora prima dell'inizio dell'incontro con Malagò. Poi la decisione di non volere le olimpiadi può essere più che condivisibile, ma se sei il sindaco della prima città italiana non puoi permetterti certe cadute, a prescindere dal partito politico


----------



## Marilson (21 Settembre 2016)

qui in UK per un ritardo di 10 minuti a un meeting interno in azienda con un collega che veniva da fuori mi sono beccato un richiamo ufficiale.


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Settembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> qui in UK per un ritardo di 10 minuti a un meeting interno in azienda con un collega che veniva da fuori mi sono beccato un richiamo ufficiale.



Altro mondo proprio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Quoto in toto. Tra l'altro sta parlando adesso Malagò. E ha detto che dopo 37 minuti di attesa, alle 15.07, ha ritenuto sensato andarsene in quanto alle 15.30 era prevista la conferenza stampa della Raggi, e non avrebbe avuto senso fare un incontro di quindici minuti. Quindi a tutti quelli che dicono "e ma monti venne aspettato per due ore". In questa situazione non c'entra nulla. Aspettare altro tempo era totalmente inutile. E rimango allibito dalla mancanza totale di professionalità in questa situazione. Malagò ha ripetuto più volte di chiedere dove fosse il sindaco e gli veniva risposto "sta arrivando". Gli è stato detto che aveva un incontro con Del Rio, quando l'incontro è finito alle 13.15, più di un'ora prima dell'inizio dell'incontro con Malagò. Poi la decisione di non volere le olimpiadi può essere più che condivisibile, ma se sei il sindaco della prima città italiana non puoi permetterti certe cadute, a prescindere dal partito politico



Le conferenza stampa si possono rimandare, infatti è stata poi spostata alle 16.30 e non più alle 15.30. Stai sicuro che se avesse avuto la minima speranza di un si, si sarebbe accampato fuori per giorni ad aspettare


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai qua si cerca di difendere l'indifendibile, questa arriva tardi più di 30 minuti ad un incontro professionale senza avvisare prima è totale mancanza di professionalità e sembra che non fosse neanche raggiungibile.
> 
> Cioè se io sono in ritardo più di 5 minuti con un mio cliente o fornitore chiamo sempre molto prima per avvisare.
> 
> Chissenefrega se sono PD, FI, M5S o LEGA, io esigo professionalità da tutti loro e questa mi sembra una roba ridicola... un sindaco da buca ad un appuntamento al presidente del CONI?????? mica sono fidanzatini dai su!



Ti hanno già risposto..come vedi nulla di "indifendibile"...semplicemente Malagò, che conosceva già la risposta negativa della Raggi, ha cercato di guadagnare punti con sta mossa da fenomeno..

Evidentemente è molto stizzito perché non sa come dire ai suoi amichetti che l'hanno messo lì che non ci sarà trippa per gatti sto giro..

Comunque può sempre candidarsi Firenze, visto che il sindaco Dario Renzellla oggi ha firmato addirittura la petizione perché Roma si candidi...


----------



## davoreb (21 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hai letto quello che ho scritto? C'è proprio scritto che ha avvisato.
> Non ha dato buca, è lui che se ne è andato perché non ha voluto aspettare.
> 
> Lo riscrivo, perché quando Monti l'ha fatto aspettare *2 ore *(sempre per le olimpiadi) ha aspettato e non è volata una mosca?



17.06 Malagò «Alle 14.50 ho chiesto notizie della Sindaca. Ci hanno detto che stava arrivando. Alle 15.00 ho fatto la stessa domanda, il suo portavoce ha telefonato e ci ha detto che era trattenuto da un ipmegno istituzionale. Alle 15.07, visto che alle 15.30 era prevista una conferenza stampa abbiamo deciso che era rimasto poco tempo per parlare in maniera approfondita»

17.02 Malagò: «L’ufficio della Sindaca ha chiesto per oggi un incontro istituzionale alle 14,30, ho smontato la mia agenda per incontrarla. Poi abbiamo visto che la sindaca aveva fissato una conferenza stampa alle 15.30. Ci sembrava molto poco il tempo che ci era stato concesso, ma siamo ovviamente andati. Voi tutti ci avete visto oggi quando siamo arrivati»

16.57 Malagò: «Abbiamo chiesto un incontro alla Raggi sia a luglio, sia dopo le Olimpiadi, ma la sindaca non è mai riuscita a trovare il tempo per incontrarci. Ci sono infiniti sms che lo dimostrano, e anche numerose lettere protocollate»

non mi sembra che abbia avvisato, a me sembra una roba ridicola, cosi ridicola da essere irreale.


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Le conferenza stampa si possono rimandare, infatti è stata poi spostata alle 16.30 e non più alle 15.30. Stai sicuro che se avesse avuto la minima speranza di un si, si sarebbe accampato fuori



Si ma qui stiamo perdendo di vista il focus della situazione. La colpa non è stata di Malagò che non ha aspettato. La colpa è stata della Raggi che non si è presentata in orario ad un incontro con il più importante esponente dello sport italiano. Se sei il sindaco della capitale italiana devi dimostrare professionalità in certe cose. E' tutto qui. Se arrivi in ritardo ad un appuntamento la colpa è tua che sei in ritardo, non degli altri che non ti aspettano. Poi vabbeh, i veri problemi sono altri e fossilizzarci su queste cose non serve a nulla, ma non puoi dire che non sia stata una caduta di stile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Altro mondo proprio.



Si certo in UK i politici non arrivano mai in ritardo, impossibile!!..Ma che poi, dopo il caos su Brexit con la figuraccia di Cameron direi che in quanto a politica i britannici non hanno davvero nulla da insegnare a nessuno..


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

Godo brava virginia , guardali come piangono per aver perso l occasione di mangiarlo ancora soldi .


----------



## Marilson (21 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Altro mondo proprio.



quella mattina rientravo da Milano in aereo, dovevo partire dalla Malpensa alle 6 per arrivare qui intorno alle 7 ora locale. Il meeting era alle 11 e il mio ufficio e' a 30 minuti dall'aeroporto. Purtroppo quel volo ha fatto 3 ore di ritardo e sono arrivato al pelo in ufficio, ma comunque con 10 minuti di ritardo. Avevo anche mandato una mail da Milano anticipando la cosa, ma non e' servito a niente. Richiamo ufficiale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti hanno già risposto..come vedi nulla di "indifendibile"...semplicemente Malagò, che conosceva già la risposta negativa della Raggi, ha cercato di guadagnare punti con sta mossa da fenomeno..
> 
> Evidentemente è molto stizzito perché non sa come dire ai suoi amichetti che l'hanno messo lì che non ci sarà trippa per gatti sto giro..
> 
> Comunque può sempre candidarsi Firenze, visto che il sindaco Dario Renzellla oggi ha firmato addirittura la petizione perché Roma si candidi...




Comunque non è mica finita, ho letto che vogliono andare avanti con Roma anche col parere contrario del sindaco, roba pazzesca. Ci sarà una guerra totale, probabilmente cercheranno di fare cadere la Raggi il prima possibile per mettere un commissario e avere il via libera di nuovo per le olimpiadi


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Si ma qui stiamo perdendo di vista il focus della situazione. La colpa non è stata di Malagò che non ha aspettato. La colpa è stata della Raggi che non si è presentata in orario ad un incontro con il più importante esponente dello sport italiano. Se sei il sindaco della capitale italiana devi dimostrare professionalità in certe cose. E' tutto qui. Se arrivi in ritardo ad un appuntamento la colpa è tua che sei in ritardo, non degli altri che non ti aspettano. Poi vabbeh, i veri problemi sono altri e fossilizzarci su queste cose non serve a nulla, ma non puoi dire che non sia stata una caduta di stile.



Eccerto un disguido tecnico non può capitare..scherziamo!! Poi dico, mezz'ora..parlassimo di ore...
Come ti hanno già detto, malagò ha fatto sta sceneggiata solo perché sapeva che tanto la risposta era un no...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque non è mica finita, ho letto che vogliono andare avanti con Roma anche col parere contrario del sindaco, roba pazzesca. Ci sarà una guerra totale, probabilmente cercheranno di fare cadere la Raggi il prima possibile per mettere un commissario e avere il via libera di nuovo per le olimpiadi



Sono perfino vergognosi..io inizialmente ero pro olimpiadi, poi ho ascoltato una sera bene Di Maio e ho capito che hanno perfettamente ragione e tutto sto caos lo conferma in pieno..che poi parliamoci chiaro, nel 2024 le altre candidate sono Parigi e LA..Roma difficilmente la spunterebbe..ma intanto verrebbero spesi milioni di euro in progetti INUTILI che poi andrebbero in un cassetto..progetti che chissà chi farebbe.......


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

Mamma mia cosa GODO , tutti stanno insorgendo gli schifosi lecchini palazzinari che se so maggnati Roma... adesso è finita la pacchia !!!! 

Tutti scandalizzati hahahahah .... GODO tantissimo !!!! A casa , uno per uno vi mandiamo a casa .


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono perfino vergognosi..io inizialmente ero pro olimpiadi, poi ho ascoltato una sera bene Di Maio e ho capito che hanno perfettamente ragione e tutto sto caos lo conferma in pieno..che poi parliamoci chiaro, nel 2024 le altre candidate sono Parigi e LA..Roma difficilmente la spunterebbe..ma intanto verrebbero spesi milioni di euro in progetti INUTILI che poi andrebbero in un cassetto..progetti che chissà chi farebbe.......



Ho postato giorni fa un video de " la gabbia rai 3 " che spiega tutto per bene... ma guarda caso i terreni dove dovrebbero sorgere le strutture per le olimpiadi di chi sono ??? DI UN NOME A CASO ???? bravo.... Caltagirone .


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Settembre 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> sempre detto, meglio un furbo capace, che un onesto scemo



si un furbo capace a fare i propri interessi


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

SkyPD24 sta impazzendo Hahahah  ... ma cosa godo


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho postato giorni fa un video de " la gabbia rai 3 " che spiega tutto per bene... ma guarda caso i terreni dove dovrebbero sorgere le strutture per le olimpiadi di chi sono ??? DI UN NOME A CASO ???? bravo.... Caltagirone .



Esatto..come dicevo prima, hanno tutto il mio sostegno in questa battaglia..avevo davvero sottovalutato la pèortata del problema..
Mamma mia immagino i telefoni roventi di questi giorni negli ambienti dei furbetti..fossimo 35-40 anni fa la Raggi stranamente avrebbe un incidente in macchina tornando dall'ufficio..

Staranno scavando nei suoi avi fino al 1700 per vedere se salta fuori del marcio..


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Settembre 2016)

D'accordo sulla decisione e mi sembra EVIDENTISSIMA la scelta fatta dai romani al ballottaggio dato che la Raggi ha sempre detto di essere contro le Roma 2024.

Resto sempre più basito dai modi però. La spocchia che accompagna i 5 stelle deve essere limata per riuscire a far arrivare il loro messaggio politico anche a individui meno 'strong' e meno incazzati rispetto ai loro elettori della prima ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> D'accordo sulla decisione e mi sembra EVIDENTISSIMA la scelta fatta dai romani al ballottaggio dato che la Raggi ha sempre detto di essere contro le Roma 2024.
> 
> Resto sempre più basito dai modi però. La spocchia che accompagna i 5 stelle deve essere limata per riuscire a far arrivare il loro messaggio politico anche a individui meno 'strong' e meno incazzati rispetto ai loro elettori della prima ora.



Ineccepibile, condivido tutto.


----------



## Nick (21 Settembre 2016)

Vergognoso comportamento. Alle prossime elezioni mi aspetto una batosta elettorale, già che siano scesi nei sondaggi a poco meno del 25% è significativo. Dilettanti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Peccato che noi è 30 anni che avevamo furbi incapaci...proprio il mix perfetto..


.



Marilson ha scritto:


> qui in UK per un ritardo di 10 minuti a un meeting interno in azienda con un collega che veniva da fuori mi sono beccato un richiamo ufficiale.


Tutti questi bei paragoni saltano fuori ad hoc per provare a fare critica gratuita al m5s oppure c'è possibilità di vederli anche con la vecchia schifosa classe politica?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai qua si cerca di difendere l'indifendibile, questa arriva tardi più di 30 minuti ad un incontro professionale senza avvisare prima è totale mancanza di professionalità e sembra che non fosse neanche raggiungibile.
> 
> Cioè se io sono in ritardo più di 5 minuti con un mio cliente o fornitore chiamo sempre molto prima per avvisare.
> 
> Chissenefrega se sono PD, FI, M5S o LEGA, io esigo professionalità da tutti loro e questa mi sembra una roba ridicola... un sindaco da buca ad un appuntamento al presidente del CONI?????? mica sono fidanzatini dai su!



E' un sindaco ma prima di tutto una donna, magari aveva le sue cose...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..come dicevo prima, hanno tutto il mio sostegno in questa battaglia..avevo davvero sottovalutato la pèortata del problema..
> Mamma mia immagino i telefoni roventi di questi giorni negli ambienti dei furbetti..*fossimo 35-40 anni fa* la Raggi stranamente avrebbe un incidente in macchina tornando dall'ufficio..
> 
> Staranno scavando nei suoi avi fino al 1700 per vedere se salta fuori del marcio..



Guarda che chi stava indagando su Napolitano ha avuto incidenti o è stato rimosso, al giorno d'oggi è anche peggio di 35 anni fa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' un sindaco ma prima di tutto una donna, magari aveva le sue cose...



Potrebbe benissimo essere Ahhahah


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2016)

Ma poi finiamola con sta mania della puntualità, la chiave dell'efficienza è nell'elasticità. Ovvero nel saper impiegare al meglio un improvviso spazio temporale, invece sto presidente del Coni non aveva un cavolo da fare alternativamente. Puntialità e precisione sono necessari in catena di montaggio, due dirigenti che stanno nella stessa città hanno tutto il tempo che vogliono per incontrarsi di nuovo.


----------



## smallball (21 Settembre 2016)

scelta correttissima


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quella mattina rientravo da Milano in aereo, dovevo partire dalla Malpensa alle 6 per arrivare qui intorno alle 7 ora locale. Il meeting era alle 11 e il mio ufficio e' a 30 minuti dall'aeroporto. Purtroppo quel volo ha fatto 3 ore di ritardo e sono arrivato al pelo in ufficio, ma comunque *con 10 minuti di ritardo*. Avevo anche mandato una mail da Milano anticipando la cosa, ma non e' servito a niente. Richiamo ufficiale.



Non dice nulla sulle tue capacità un ritardo di 10 minuti, puoi essere puntuale e non combinare nulla, arrivare 10 minuti dopo e dare la soluzione vincente ai problemi.


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Settembre 2016)

se sono belli e bravi, potevano dimostrarlo organizzando un evento senza mazzette come accusano loro, invece da bravi incapaci hanno evitato il tutto, alla fine si stanno suicidando da soli, 3 mesi e manco la giunta hanno, piuttosto che dare il voto a questi per il governo, voto casini e soci.


----------



## Doctore (21 Settembre 2016)

ha fatto bene la raggi...I romani hanno deciso per il no a ste cavolo di olimpiadi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2016)

Ho appena scoperto tra l'altro che Roma ha ancora 1 miliardo di euro di debiti da saldare per le vecchie olimpiadi degli anni 60 

Qualcuno mi spiega come cavolo è possibile?


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2016)

Era a pranzo ROTFL


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Era a pranzo ROTFL




Troppo facile così  , come sappiamo l'orario ?


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Troppo facile così  , come sappiamo l'orario ?



14:15, pubblicate dal Corriere


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 14:15, pubblicate dal Corriere



No non mi fido del corriere


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena scoperto tra l'altro che Roma ha ancora 1 miliardo di euro di debiti da saldare per le vecchie olimpiadi degli anni 60
> 
> Qualcuno mi spiega come cavolo è possibile?





> "Nel nostro debito monster da 13 miliardi, 1 miliardo è ancora l'indennità di esproprio per le Olimpiadi del 60. L'anno scorso tutti gli italiani hanno finito di pagare la rata del mutuo di Italia 90. Fatevi due conti...". Lo afferma la sindaca di Roma Virginia Raggi



Vorrebbe dire che c'è qualcuno che aspetta del denaro sin dal '60.


----------



## davoreb (21 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti hanno già risposto..come vedi nulla di "indifendibile"...semplicemente Malagò, che conosceva già la risposta negativa della Raggi, ha cercato di guadagnare punti con sta mossa da fenomeno..
> 
> Evidentemente è molto stizzito perché non sa come dire ai suoi amichetti che l'hanno messo lì che non ci sarà trippa per gatti sto giro..
> 
> Comunque può sempre candidarsi Firenze, visto che il sindaco Dario Renzellla oggi ha firmato addirittura la petizione perché Roma si candidi...



io capisco che te ed altri hanno votato per 5 stelle e quindi sono d'accordo con i loro programmi ma non possiamo seneramente ammettere che ha sbagliato a non presentarsi? 

Alla fine siamo tutti adulti Italiani: se Grillo o chi per lui governerà i prossimi 10 anni e migliora l'italia, facendo programmi seri che migliorano l'economia, l'immagine del paese e diminuiscono le tasse io sarò il primo che lo applaudirò ma se fa un stupidata diciamolo nella speranza che non si ripeta nel futuro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io capisco che te ed altri hanno votato per 5 stelle e quindi sono d'accordo con i loro programmi ma non possiamo seneramente ammettere che ha sbagliato a non presentarsi?
> 
> Alla fine siamo tutti adulti Italiani: se Grillo o chi per lui governerà i prossimi 10 anni e migliora l'italia, facendo programmi seri che migliorano l'economia, l'immagine del paese e diminuiscono le tasse io sarò il primo che lo applaudirò ma se fa un stupidata diciamolo nella speranza che non si ripeta nel futuro.



Io non ho mai votato 5S, secondo, non credo che 35 minuti di ritardo siano un dramma come l'ha messa giù il Sig. Malagò che per altro aveva impegni importantissimi eh..fare una conferenza stampa piagnisteo subito dopo..wow, non poteva proprio aspettare altri 10 minuti..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Guarda che chi stava indagando su Napolitano ha avuto incidenti o è stato rimosso, al giorno d'oggi è anche peggio di 35 anni fa.



Ecco bravo...ricordiamolo..
Però erano persone nell'ombra..qui sarebbe troppo palese, per ora però..vediamo fra 3-4 anni se davvero fanno le cose che dicono..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena scoperto tra l'altro che Roma ha ancora 1 miliardo di euro di debiti da saldare per le vecchie olimpiadi degli anni 60
> 
> Qualcuno mi spiega come cavolo è possibile?




No, è una cavolata detta dalla Raggi in conferenza


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Settembre 2016)

Commenti su questo??


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> No, è una cavolata detta dalla Raggi in conferenza



PARLARE solo se le cose si sanno e non solo per dare aria alla bocca .

" Il debito ancora in essere è stato svelato dal commissario straordinario per il piano di rientro del debito di Roma Capitale, Silvia Scozzese ed è presentato durante un'audizione alla commissione Bilancio alla Camera dei Deputati. Si tratta di espropri di terreni ancora non pagati e relative vicende giudiziarie. Dalla relazione emerge che il debito complessivo del Comune e' di 12 miliardi e ci vorranno ancora 19 anni per azzerarlo "


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Commenti su questo??



Di maio l'ha già spiegato 8 mila volte e onestamente basta fare una ricerca online non faziosa per trovare la risposta . 
" Consapevoli che non sarebbe stato possibile gestire in modo ONESTO e trasparente le olimpiadi data l'altissima infiltrazione mafiosa nel mattone abbiamo deciso di NON APPOGGIARE più le olimpiadi ( poi parliamo di quanto 2 anni fa ? un anno fa ? ) 

Come sempre e vale anche per la risposta che ti ho dato sopra .. basta aprire gli occhi e smetterla di bersi le stupidate di SKYPD24 o della Rai .


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> PARLARE solo se le cose si sanno e non solo per dare aria alla bocca .
> 
> " Il debito ancora in essere è stato svelato dal commissario straordinario per il piano di rientro del debito di Roma Capitale, Silvia Scozzese ed è presentato durante un'audizione alla commissione Bilancio alla Camera dei Deputati. Si tratta di espropri di terreni ancora non pagati e relative vicende giudiziarie. Dalla relazione emerge che il debito complessivo del Comune e' di 12 miliardi e ci vorranno ancora 19 anni per azzerarlo "



In Italia c'è la triste abitudine di dare fiducia a quello che fa comodo..Uno riporta un fatto ma poi basta che il ministro o esponente politico di turno vada in TV da Vespa o dalla Gruber a dire il contrario o che "non è vero, sono tutte invenzioni" e passa quel messaggio lì senza che nessuno si prenda la briga (grazie bravi giornalai) di dire la verità..

Ieri comunque era evidente come tutti quei maiali che mangiano sulle spalle del paese schiumavano rabbia per questo NO..chissà a quanti "padroni" a cui già avevano promesso polpette a gogo dovranno dare spiegazioni..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> PARLARE solo se le cose si sanno e non solo per dare aria alla bocca .
> 
> " Il debito ancora in essere è stato svelato dal commissario straordinario per il piano di rientro del debito di Roma Capitale, Silvia Scozzese ed è presentato durante un'audizione alla commissione Bilancio alla Camera dei Deputati. Si tratta di espropri di terreni ancora non pagati e relative vicende giudiziarie. Dalla relazione emerge che il debito complessivo del Comune e' di 12 miliardi e ci vorranno ancora 19 anni per azzerarlo "



Ed io le cose le so ...
Altra ******* del M5S, ufficialmente smentita dalla Scozzese

"Si parla delle eredità dei Giochi del passato. Quando ho sentito che Roma pagava ancora il debito per Roma '60, mi sono preoccupato e ho avvertito l'esigenza di andarmi a documentare. Ho chiamato la persona pià rispettabile e credibile sull'argomento, Silvia Scozzese, commissaria al debito di Roma: non la conosco, l'ho chiamata e ho chiesto. Mi ha mandato una email, un documento ufficiale per smentire una falsità assoluta. Nell'ambito del debito complessivo, 2 miliardi sono i debiti commerciali", spiega Malagò.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Di maio l'ha già spiegato 8 mila volte e onestamente basta fare una ricerca online non faziosa per trovare la risposta .
> " Consapevoli che non sarebbe stato possibile gestire in modo ONESTO e trasparente le olimpiadi data l'altissima infiltrazione mafiosa nel mattone abbiamo deciso di NON APPOGGIARE più le olimpiadi ( poi parliamo di quanto 2 anni fa ? un anno fa ? )
> 
> Come sempre e vale anche per la risposta che ti ho dato sopra .. basta aprire gli occhi e smetterla di bersi le stupidate di SKYPD24 o della Rai .



Classica arrampicata sugli specchi
Le dichiarazioni sono di dicembre 2015, quindi le famose infiltrazioni erano già di pubblico dominio. Oppure Di Maio si è reso conto della situazione solo negli ultimi mesi? A dicembre 2015 non c'era la mafia del mattone?
Io sento "se vinceremo, appoggeremo le Olimpiadi" ... quindi parla al plurale, a nome del partito.
Hanno vinto ed hanno ritrattato. Questo è quanto!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Settembre 2016)

Facciamo un recap delle palle che la Raggi ha raccontato in conferenza:

- Il ritardo per l'incontro con Malagò dovuto ad un imprevisto (l'imprevisto era il pranzo)
- Non sono stati 40 minuti di ritardo (lo sono stati, confermano i testimoni)
- Le Olimpiadi sono uno spreco di denaro (peccato non abbia detto che le regole di spesa sono state recentemente cambiate proprio per evitare sprechi in futuro, e venire incontro alle esigenze di chi le ospita)
- Amburgo, Boston e Madrid hanno rifiutato (Amburgo e Boston mai candidate, Madrid candidata per tre volte...)
- Abbiamo un accordo con l'università per trasformare il complesso delle vele in una città della conoscenza (Malagò all'inizio della sua conferenza: "Ho appena chiamato il rettore e mi ha confermato che non esiste nessun accordo").


----------



## de sica (22 Settembre 2016)

Malagò è palesemente fazioso. E non sa come spiegare ai suoi compari di merende che la pacchia è finita. Ho sentito assurdità su assurdità alla conferenza stampa presso il Coni, roba da far accopponire la pelle. Dico solo questo: la pacchia è FINITA caro mio!


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=97]Lucocco Franfrescone[/MENTION] hai ragione: è tutto un piano dei 5S per non fare le olimpiadi perché così i soldi invece di spenderli in utilissime costruzioni tipo villaggio olimpico e impianti che rimarranno in disuso per sempre se li metteranno in tasca loro, è così, li avete mascherati

Aggiungo anche che in effetti che cialtrona sta Raggi che ha fatto tutta la camapgna elettorale sul NO alle elezioni, ha vinto il ballottaggio e adesso perfino rispetta il mandato che el hanno dato i cittadini? Ma si può? Fai una promessa e cerchi di mantenerla..ma da dove viene questa?? Via via...a casa subito!

Hai usato il solito sistema, se dice una cosa la Raggi non è vera perché l'ha smentita Malagò che ha detto di aver fatto questo, sentito l'altro..io interpellerei i diretti interessati..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2016)

Interessantissimo articolo del "Il fatto quotidiano" (giornale che trovo penoso) dove si fa un raffronto tra come il PD reagì al NO di Monti nel 2012 a "Roma 2020" voluta dalla giunta Alemanno e come gli stessi reagiscono al NO della Raggi ora..
Leggere per credere se si possa essere tanto falsi e volta bandiera..del resto è evidentissimo no come dal 2012 a oggi la situazioni in Italia, e a Roma, sia migliorata.....

Non metto il Link perché mi pare non si possa ma basta cercare su google e si trova facilmente


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ed io le cose le so ...
> Altra ******* del M5S, ufficialmente smentita dalla Scozzese
> 
> "Si parla delle eredità dei Giochi del passato. Quando ho sentito che Roma pagava ancora il debito per Roma '60, mi sono preoccupato e ho avvertito l'esigenza di andarmi a documentare. Ho chiamato la persona pià rispettabile e credibile sull'argomento, Silvia Scozzese, commissaria al debito di Roma: non la conosco, l'ho chiamata e ho chiesto. Mi ha mandato una email, un documento ufficiale per smentire una falsità assoluta. Nell'ambito del debito complessivo, 2 miliardi sono i debiti commerciali", spiega Malagò.



Quindi la Scozzese avrebbe ( secondo Malagò ) presentato un audizione parlamentare sul nulla ? mi pare alquanto inverosimile la ricostruzione . Detto questo io non devo star qui a convincere nessuno , ti ho semplicemente dimostrato che la tua affermazione era completamente priva di fondamento .


----------



## de sica (22 Settembre 2016)

Poi, caso strano, i terreni designati per le strutture olimpiche appartengono al solito Caltagirone, dopo lo sfregio di Roma 2009. Sinonimo di correttezza e onestà , mi dicono


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> @<a href="http://www.milanworld.net/members/lucocco-franfrescone-97.html" target="_blank">Lucocco Franfrescone</a> hai ragione: è tutto un piano dei 5S per non fare le olimpiadi perché così i soldi invece di spenderli in utilissime costruzioni tipo villaggio olimpico e impianti che rimarranno in disuso per sempre se li metteranno in tasca loro, è così, li avete mascherati
> 
> Aggiungo anche che in effetti che cialtrona sta Raggi che ha fatto tutta la camapgna elettorale sul NO alle elezioni, ha vinto il ballottaggio e adesso perfino rispetta il mandato che el hanno dato i cittadini? Ma si può? Fai una promessa e cerchi di mantenerla..ma da dove viene questa?? Via via...a casa subito!
> 
> Hai usato il solito sistema, se dice una cosa la Raggi non è vera perché l'ha smentita Malagò che ha detto di aver fatto questo, sentito l'altro..io interpellerei i diretti interessati..



La promessa della Raggi era fare un referendum sulle Olimpiadi per far decidere ai romani
Il referendum quando è stato fatto? Mi sono perso qualcosa?
Questo è il video della palla.
"Sarò io stessa ad indire il referendum"
Palle su palle su palle su palle
Mi dispiace per voi, ma esistono i video e quelli non si possono smentire...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Settembre 2016)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> .



e allora hai ragione te , inutile star qui a parlarne .


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2016)

Il Referendum è stato di fatto il ballottaggio..poi avrei davvero voluto lo facessero..avrebbe vinto il NO in modo schiacciante..

Ma chissà come mai nel 2012, giunta alemanno (con petrucci e letta gianni al posto di malagò) e monti premier tutto sto casino per la mancata candidatura non si è visto...

CHE STRANO!!


----------

